# Sending prescription medication UK - USA



## traveller2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi All

I am currently in the USA on a J2 visa.

I have been taking a prescription medication for 3 years in the UK.

Since moving my health insurance in the USA have told me they will NOT cover it, so to buy it will cost me $585 a month which obviously I cannot afford.

Am I allowed to have my father send me some from my prescription in the UK? Maybe 3 months worth at a time if he includes the prescription in the box? I cannot figure it out from looking online, but really need help 

Is this allowed?


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

No. They should not mail prescriptions to the USA as it's not generally allowed by the USA. 
Please see the link for US Customs and Border Protection FAQ.

UK to Int via Royal Mail: Generally not allowed to post Rx drugs in the international post (per the RM Website anyway)


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry it's not of help; the US medical system is very expensive unfortunately. 
Have you tried seeing your local Dr and getting a prescription for something similar? (or switching to a generic?) Try to find the reason your insurance won't cover it and see if you can find a way around their issue.


----------

